# Temecula FC Women's WPSL Tryout Dates Announced!



## Temecula FC WPSL Women (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is the Pre-Registration Link to get your name in before May 5th deadline!
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TJPDZ6G

Tuesday, May 16th @ Birdsall Park 7:00PM - 9:00PM

Thursday, May 18th @ Birdsall Park 7:00PM - 9:00PM

Tuesday, May 23rd @ Birdsall Park 7:00PM - 9:00PM

Thursday, May 25th @ Birdsall Park 7:00PM - 9:00PM

Tuesday, May 30th @ Birdsall Park 7:00PM - 9:00PM

** Players Must Pre-Register for Tryouts by end of day May 5th to tryout for FREE. Any player pre-registering after May 5th or any walk on player will be $50.00 to tryout.

Contact josh@temeculafc.com or 951-970-9221 with questions or help registering.


----------

